# Pushing Daisies final 3 episodes start airing...



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

The first of the final 3 eps start playing this Saturday night at 9pm central for anyone interested.

I set my DVR since we've always been fans of this quirky show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Alfer said:


> The first of the final 3 eps start playing this Saturday night at 9pm central for anyone interested.
> 
> I set my DVR since we've always been fans of this quirky show.


:up::up::up:


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I was surprised to see this on the schedule when I was checking the ToDo schedule last night!


----------



## MrLatte (Oct 11, 2000)

Oddly enough, in Seattle it's listed as being on Sunday night.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Yeah, I read earlier today that some places are showing a telethon tonight instead of Pushing Daisies, but I had read that it wasn't being broadcast later -- clearly Seattle is.

You had better pad it though, because the reason why they can show it tomorrow night is that the scheduled programming is the NBC finals, and so they're obviously counting on that being over, on the West Coast, by the time Pushing Daisies is supposed to be broadcast. (Of course, the plan is for basketball to be done by 11PM Eastern = 8PM Pacific, so you've already got two hours of padding in there, but there is no guarantee that KOMO won't just delay their whole schedule if basketball runs a little over.)


----------



## Stephen Tu (May 10, 1999)

> You had better pad it though, because the reason why they can show it tomorrow night is that the scheduled programming is the NBC finals


If you are talking about NBA playoffs (finals haven't started yet), it's a non-issue vs. Pushing Daisies for everyone because:
- LA vs. Denver is over, no game 7
- Cleveland vs. Orlando is on TNT not ABC
- none of the NBA finals games are scheduled for Saturdays. (I suppose if some station pushes broadcast in future weeks to a Sunday it could be an issue)


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

It is indeed "NBA Basketball : Denver Nuggets at Los Angeles Lakers" that is listed... and it was Sunday night that was of issue (see MrLatte's message).


----------



## MrLatte (Oct 11, 2000)

We don't have to worry about basketball now. In Seattle I see the show is scheduled for 6pm tonight (5/31 - Sunday) now instead of 10pm.


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, it never aired here, unless it aired before 6pm. They showed the news at 6 when it claimed it should be Pushing Daisies (DirecTV), and it never showed up the rest of the night.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Watched the first of the final three episodes last night. I enjoyed it as much as I did the others. They _really_ shouldn't have cancelled the show. I'm going to miss it a lot.

Musical spoiler:


Spoiler



As much as I love Kristen Chenoweth's singing, I still think Lionel Richie did a better job with "Hello" -- one of my favorite 80s music videos of all time.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Watched it last night and it was pretty good....lots of amusing lines and quick quips from the detective etc...yes this show will be missed (by us at least).


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

My dream for the conclusion of the series would be for Chuck to realize that she is only living half a life being unable to have contact with the person she loves and having to hide her true identity. She is also holding Ned back from having a true and fulfilling relationship. She will have him touch her again, of course with a kiss, and then he and Olive will be free to give their relationship a chance.

Not that I think that will happen, especially if they are still planning a comic book, they need Chuck alive.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I liked it alot. And yes this show will be missed. IOW how in two episodes they are going to be able to tie up all the loose ends and give us a satisfying conclusion.


----------



## MrLatte (Oct 11, 2000)

Michelle5150 said:


> Well, it never aired here, unless it aired before 6pm. They showed the news at 6 when it claimed it should be Pushing Daisies (DirecTV), and it never showed up the rest of the night.


I didn't get it either. They were showing the news during the scheduled time (6pm) and Brothers & Sisters was playing at 10.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Hulu it.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Hulu doesn't help for folks who are hearing impaired.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

bicker said:


> Hulu doesn't help for folks who are hearing impaired.


Turn on the Closed Captioning feature.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Alfer said:


> Turn on the Closed Captioning feature.


Unfortunately the Closed Captioning feature is not available on all shows. Sometimes it's not even available for all episodes of a particular show!

At least Hulu has closed-captioning. Netflix and Amazon and iTunes don't.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Michelle5150 said:


> Well, it never aired here, unless it aired before 6pm. They showed the news at 6 when it claimed it should be Pushing Daisies (DirecTV), and it never showed up the rest of the night.


My ota tivo in Seattle got it. But I had already got it on a torrent a few weeks back.

I apologize. I tivo-ed an hour of news when I just checked.


----------



## Sacrilegium (Dec 14, 2006)

Got it here in NJ on FiOS.

I'm going to miss this show too.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

Craigbob said:


> I liked it alot. And yes this show will be missed. IOW how in two episodes they are going to be able to tie up all the loose ends and give us a satisfying conclusion.


they won't.

I read discussion regarding a comic book series to wrap up the story lines.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

My Tivo picked it up. I thought it was a repeat. Glad I didn't delete it!


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

It was nice to see the show back, but the dialogue can get a bit grating after a while. I had that Gilmore Girls-esque urge to put duct tape on their mouths on a couple of occasions.

That said, I love the show and will miss it.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Apparently ABC.com has yanked all the prior episodes from Season 2 off their website. I had the last two prior to this one on my Tivo, but one of them (not the last one that had previously aired, but the one before that) was apparently recorded during serious technical difficulties for the affiliate to the point of being unwatchable.

Anyone remember it being worth $3 to pay for in HD from Amazon?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I just watched the most recent ep that my DVR recorded. Holy cow!! I didn't realize that Anna Friel had such a great set of boobs!


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Anna Friel was on _The Tonight Show with Conan O'Brien_ last night, looking as gorgeous as ever. She told of her uniquely female technique to prevent laughing, be it during the filming of any funny scene of _Land of the Lost_ with Will Ferrell and Danny McBride, or any other situation.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/76618/the-tonight-show-with-conan-obrien-anna-friel-interview#x-4,vclip,1


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> I just watched the most recent ep that my DVR recorded. Holy cow!! I didn't realize that Anna Friel had such a great set of boobs!


+1

The English accent just adds to the plus column.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> +1
> 
> The English accent just adds to the plus column.


Anglo-Irish, but yes.

"Boogie"!


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> Holy cow!! I didn't realize that Anna Friel had such a great set of boobs!


and she has absolutely *no *problem showing them (and everything else) off!!! I love that in an actress.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

IDSmoker said:


> and she has absolutely *no *problem showing them (and everything else) off!!! I love that in an actress.


+1


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

IDSmoker said:


> and she has absolutely *no *problem showing them (and everything else) off!!! I love that in an actress.


Where has she shown them off? Do tell!!


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Where has she shown them off? Do tell!!


Well, there's this, from the 2005 film _Niagra Motel_.

*Link NSFW*:

http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x18/jasoncinema/anna-friel-1.jpg

Apparently in the 1998 film _The Tribe_, she's a bit more, shall we say, revealed, and then some.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> Well, there's this, from the 2005 film _Niagra Motel_.
> 
> *Link NSFW*:
> 
> ...


Added Niagra Motel to my Netflix queue. Can't find The Tribe. Bummer.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Well overall I'd say that was a nice way to end things.

At least they didn't just give us a standard episode and leave us hanging.

We sure will miss this show...it was a breath of fresh air in the sea of crapolla that's on TV these days.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I will miss the show, but I thought the final episode was a little disappointing. I'm glad they were able to tack some resolutions on to the end, but I preferred small doses of Lily and Vivian and that episode was a little too much.

I was also disappointed that they were never able to resolve anything with Chuck's father or with Ned's father. That was a bummer.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bryan Fuller is supervising or writing (I'm not entirely sure which) a 12-issue comic book series which is supposed to both give some closure to the series, and open it up for further adventures.

http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/wat...7_pushing_daisies_lives_on_in_comic_book.html


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Seemed to me like they tacked on the last 20 minutes or so to add some closure. Unfortunately it seemed REALLY tacked on.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Seemed to me like they tacked on the last 20 minutes or so to add some closure. Unfortunately it seemed REALLY tacked on.


That's exactly what they did...even the shows producer/writers noted they did that in an article I read in EW.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Alfer said:


> That's exactly what they did...even the shows producer/writers noted they did that in an article I read in EW.


While that was fine...it was WAY too obvious, like it belonged to another episode. Sad when one of my favorite shows ended so disjointed.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Way less than 20 minutes... certainly the narration at the end was tacked on, but what about Chuck meeting the Aunts? That seemed like it could've fit.


----------



## stargazer21 (May 22, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> While that was fine...it was WAY too obvious, like it belonged to another episode. Sad when one of my favorite shows ended so disjointed.


They didn't get much notice that it was wrapping up. I felt like they did the best they could. Personally, I'm very glad that they did tie up most of the loose ends and gave it closure. I wasn't expecting it, and it was a nice surprise. I'm really gonna miss this show...


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

It was so obviously rushed, but it still made me tear up a little.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

We watched the final episode last night. I feel fine about the ending, and feel I have closure. No need for a comic book IMHO.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

Finally watched the last episode. I enjoyed it but I started to feel that the show had run its course and was too quirky for a mainstream network. The ending, while tacked on, gave some closure and I'm sure I'll see Lee Pace and Anna Friel popping up elsewhere.

I also might get a Golden Retriever now and name him Digby.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I guess money got tight since the show got cancelled, I just saw Anna Friel topless in Vanity Fair.


----------

